# Kuwahara Mini



## Duntov (Nov 30, 2015)

I retrieved by son's Kuwahara mini that had been handed down through the family.  Many parts were missing and many pits in the chrome.  It took two years to gather up the parts to put it back to the way I had it when he was racing as a 7 Expert in Southern California.


----------



## Duntov (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 1, 2015)

really a great bike - thanks for posting


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 1, 2015)

Looks great,your hard work paid off.


----------

